
A fun image-processing project marginally related to my learning theory research - NarcolepticFrog
https://github.com/TravisBarryDick/VoronoiImageTiles
======
jamessb
This reminds me of Trigrad ('Tringle Gradient Image Compression'), which
compresses images by sampling points (at locations biased by the results of
sobel edge detection); de-compression is performed by delaunay triangulation,
then colouring the triangles using some scheme (the 'nearest neighbour'
scheme, which coloured each triangle in a single color, is most similar to
this).

[https://ruarai.github.io/Trigrad/old.html](https://ruarai.github.io/Trigrad/old.html)

[https://ruarai.github.io/Trigrad/](https://ruarai.github.io/Trigrad/)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9828962](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9828962)

~~~
NarcolepticFrog
You're right, the results look quite similar! Thanks for pointing it out!

